# DHCPCD waiting for carrier when using init scripts

## seanmk

I have just installed Gentoo on a new laptop and I am having a strange problem.  When I switch to run level 3 and net.eth0 starts, dhcpcd is reporting "can't find carrier" errors.  Specifically, It outputs this:

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: waiting for carrier

eth0: timed out

I spent a while eliminating possible problems and realized that the problem must be in init scripts somewhere.  I believe this because dhcpcd works just fine if I run it manually:

# ifconfig eth0 up

# dhcpcd eth0

Tada!  I have an IP Address.

It seems like eth0 isn't actually being brought up by the init script.  Has anyone else seen this problem or could anyone suggest a solution?

At this point it's mostly inconvenient, but I'd like to figure it out.

The machine is a Thinkpad X201, the Ethernet controller is "Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Controller (rev 06)" and I am using the e1000e driver compiled into the kernel (not a module).

Thanks!

Sean

Appropriate sections copied from dmesg output:

...

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k4

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:26:2d:f9:8e:7f

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 9, PHY: 10, PBA No: a002ff-0ff 

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

...

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## disi

I guess you use the 2.6.35 kernel?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331415

This is a known problem, the newer dhcpcd needs to go stable first to work with Intel e1000

p.s. 2.6.35 [will go|went] unstable again, so sync and you should get 2.6.34 kernel

----------

## seanmk

I was, in fact, running 2.6.35-r4, so I'm sure that was the problem.  I ended up just switching to NetworkManager which worked just fine.

Thanks for the response!

----------

